# discouraging people, hurtfull remarks, why?



## banshee67 (May 3, 2010)

why do some people feel the need to insult others, for no reason? is it because they are miserable inside? they are unhappy with themselves, they hate their own lives? so they want to try and convey some of that hatred and despair onto you?
talking with someone today, i mentioned the rain had been messin up my week, they asked why so, i said because i work outdoors and i cant really work in the rain.
their response was "you should go to college and get a real job...youll never make any money working outside, maybe if youre in highschool its ok"...
.. dumbfounded by the sheer ignorance, i didnt know what to say. first off i wasnt aware that the amount of money earned was the key to hapiness, and secondly couldnt believe the way an almost stranger was talking to me.
i asked well what about all the successful small business owners around here that make this country tick , should they all "go to college and get real jobs? i guess their nice houses, trucks and equipment are all meaningless because they dont say BMW anywhere and their owner doesnt have a framed college degree on his wall inside?
this person then exclaimed that outdoor work was "for mexicans and highschool kids" and that i will never make anything of myself unless i go to college and work INDOORS for some reason. keep in mind this is coming from the mouth of a 27 year old female who i hardly even know...!
all i was doing was making small talk.. and im lashed out against and called a loser for working outside?
some days i wish i did finish college.. other days i dont care. i hate to admit it, but sometimes people like get to me.. i know ti shouldnt, but i cant help it. sometimes it hurts, ya know?
i cant help but think others agree with her twisted ####ed up reasoning and immediately write someone like me off , because i didnt graduate from college and i dont drive a bmw and work outside with my hands.
im 26 years old and have heard this many times before, but today it really hurt, i dont know why. here i am thinking im doin pretty good between some landscaping accounts and selling firewood on the side, coming out of the slump/depression ive been going through for a few years, and someone like this comes along and tries their hardest to put me right back in it. i just dont get it. what did i do wrong? all i was doing was making small talk... i never asked you where you work or how much money you make, in fact i never even asked why you wernt AT WORK at 3pm on a monday afternoon, i clearly gave my excuse for why i wasnt..  i guess when youre a 27 year old college student, no explanation is needed, right?
i never really saw or understood the divide between blue and white collar (or no collar that think they are white collar) , but everyday it gets clearer to me, and i still dont know which one i am, if any... all in all.. im just really tryin to figure out why you would wana put someones life down like that and try to hurt their feelings for no reason? in the future should i just hold my hands out and present people with a view of my battered hands so they can see i work with them, outdoors, and save them the trouble of wasting their college educated breathe on me? lol , but really.. ouch.. that hurt my feelings today, for real...
ignorance is such a powerful weapon, dont people understand without men like the ones on this forum and other forums like it, life as they know it would cease to exist?
why waste your life worrying about others lives, and what they do?
all i want is to be happy, i dont care if im ever rich, i just want my own little place on this earth to enjoy and be happy, is that too much to ask?
one thing i know i got straight is that i dont take anything for granite in life. i am thankful for everything i have and i couldnt imagine going out of my way to try and hurt someones feelings about what they do for a job.
thanks for reading.
hope the rain stops so i can go cut some trees and clear my head


----------



## Jgraham798 (May 3, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> why do some people feel the need to insult others, for no reason? is it because they are miserable inside? they are unhappy with themselves, they hate their own lives? so they want to try and convey some of that hatred and despair onto you?
> 
> their response was "you should go to college and get a real job...youll never make any money working outside, maybe if youre in highschool its ok"...
> .. dumbfounded by the sheer ignorance, i didnt know what to say.



People like that operate on sheer ignorance. 10 to 1 that she comes from money and she's never had to lift a finger all her life. Just imagine what the poor bastard that marries her will be in for.

I was always taught that as long as a man is trying to make an honest living, that he is equal to any other. Tell the truth and work hard and take care of your own business was what I was taught coming up.

To me a ditch digger is as good a living as a stock broker..

I have been in blue collar jobs most of my life and now am in a white collar job. Believe me......I hate this work-environment. It's full of people just like the 27 year old you talked to. I have had so many problems with the "educated" ones, especially the ones with their MBA. 

Banshee, people like that aren't worth wasting thought on....they just don't get it and never will. Sadly, this is the type of people we have running this country now....

Take Care!

JIm


----------



## ckliff (May 3, 2010)

She's just young. Hopefully will grow older & wiser. I did. Well, somewhat.


----------



## stipes (May 3, 2010)

*Just was killin a few before bed,,and had to answer this...*

After readin a few words from what she said, you see what kinda woman she is,,gonna be and always will be..It'll take a man that makes 6 figures to keep that woman up,,and the countless divorces she will go tru if she thinks money makes a person...When a man or woman looks for a person to be with just cause they have alot of money,,,folks,,look at Hollywood and the divorce rates there....
"I dont care if im ever rich, i just want my own little place on this earth to enjoy and be happy, is that too much to ask?"
That right there says it all....You look on the news of all the crap going on with people that have so much money they dont know what to do with it,,and so much trouble they get into ,,drugs,,ect...They cant find anything to make themselves happy inside,,and prob. never will....
Self gratification,,,pride in what you do...Anymore thats a lost art this day in time...
All and all,,you enjoy what you do for a living,,do it!!!


----------



## hanniedog (May 3, 2010)

You should have told her that there are allott of people with dirt under their nails that are proud of what they do. Personally I would have told her to #### off in no uncertain terms.


----------



## scattergun13 (May 3, 2010)

Banshee, FWIW I never cease to be amazed at people like yourself who make their own way in the world with their hands. I'm a lowly police officer who makes a meager salary but I'm very happy doing what I do. I'm also smart enough to know that I'm not smart enough to do what you do and make a living. The art and science of being a landscaper or arborist or logger exists on a level that is way beyond my comprehension and my hats off to all of you that do it for a living. 
I personally view them as noble professions that have been around for ages and are filled with people that I'd much rather be around than people like her. people in your profession tend to be "real" not fake...
Take care bro and keep doing what you do proudly,
Stew and K-9 partner Ajo...

P.S. I hope it comes as no surprise that I rarely ever write the working man a ticket but when I run into people like her, I always seem to sling ink all over them


----------



## treemandan (May 3, 2010)

Well, uh, I do this work so on rainy days I can sleep in... like today. Hell, I thought I was going have to wake the up and go to a real job. I have to say the thought repulsed me but the sound of heavy rain makes for flipping the pillow over to the cool side and digging back in.


----------



## TreePointer (May 3, 2010)

> "you should go to college and get a real job...youll never make any money working outside, maybe if youre in highschool its ok"...
> 
> outdoor work was "for mexicans and highschool kids" and that i will never make anything of myself unless i go to college and work INDOORS for some reason.



I've heard similar statements before. They're usually metro folk/bicoastals who are scared to death of actually getting out into nature (books and travel magazines are just fine) and wouldn't be caught dead in "flyover country." It gets reinforced by like minds at the city club (or country club) and at wine & cheese parties. Many are _nouveau riche_ who don't understand that a person can have a lot of money and not be a snob.


----------



## banshee67 (May 3, 2010)

thanks for the nice words guys
as if life in general isnt hard enough, you have people like this determined to be ignorant , rude , morons that put people down for doing nothing more than trying to work? shes probably on unemployment anyway. oh well, more trees for me :greenchainsaw:


----------



## indiansprings (May 3, 2010)

Banshee, you just have to ignor ignorant people. There's a difference between ignorant and stupid. She's just young and dosen't know any better.
Take it from a guy who finished college, at one point in life made made over 300k in house hold income, money does not make you happy. I hated every day I walked in the door of a white collar job. Lost my health, moved back to the farm and even though it's been a wake up finacially, I am happier than I've ever been. All that matters when you get down to it is that your happy doing what your doing, you have your health and enjoy your family and the other around you in your life, hell, the rest is all secondary. Some people just enjoy trying to be in their mind better than others. I maintain friends who make a chitload of money and and am just as good as friends with the guy who makes a living working in broiler houses picking up dead chickens. In my eyes neither one is better than the other. As long as a person is content and happy I don't give a hoot in hell what they do for a living.


----------



## Bermie (May 3, 2010)

Unfortunately we who work outside have to have a bit of a thick skin for idiots like that.

I DID go to college to learn what I now do for a living...I even spent four years teaching others AT A COLLEGE to start their careers in landscaping and horticulture.

Idiots like that do not understand the concept of APPLIED sciences. Every day, we are running tree biology, mechanics, tree biomechanics, and physics, through our heads AT THE SAME TIME as we swing 50, 60, 70 and more feet above the ground with a chainsaw...tell me what highschooler can do that eh!!!

Here is a fact that will lift your spirits...we were looking into moving to Australia, among other things that are asessed for points is your profession.

Tree surgeons, welders, carpenters, teachers, haidressers, gardeners and on got the FULL 60 points. Lawyers, accountants and the like only got 40 or 50!
Howzat then buddy!

All those inside job people...who built the office they work in, who maintains it, who fixed the AC, the heat, the water, the plumbing...who makes sure the grounds are beautiful??? the tooth fairy?

Be secure in what you do, knowing you love it and you are good at it...can be tough sometimes but hey...


----------



## lync (May 3, 2010)

Sticks and stones.....

Don't care what other people say or think, do the best you can, give 110 percent, belive in karma she'll get hers. Opinions are like as**oles everybody has one.

And scattergun, there is no such thing as a lowly police officer, I was one for 20 years nothing lowly about it . How many lowly people run towards danger instead of away from it?


----------



## Torin (May 3, 2010)

She's a dirtbag, don't give it a second thought. 
These types will always reach out to those they hold in contempt when they need to. 
Police, they sit on their butts all day and drink coffee while overpaid, 'wait a minute, someone is breaking in to my house' 911...
Tree service, they charge waaayy too much to run a chainsaw, any idiot can do that, 'hey! that tree fell on my house' Hello xxxxxx tree service, I need you right away...
You get the idea. These are insecure people who need to look down on others to elevate themselves. Don't ever think poorly of yourself for providing an honest service for your clients. Working with your hands is honorable & valuable.


----------



## squad143 (May 3, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> why do some people feel the need to insult others, for no reason? is it because they are miserable inside? they are unhappy with themselves, they hate their own lives? so they want to try and convey some of that hatred and despair onto you?



Answer: D - all of the above.... and then some.

You'll even find people doing it to make themselves feel more important or special.

I usually don't pay much attention to others when they make discouraging remarks. Just smile and say have a good day. Why stress yourself over someone Else's ignorance. Not worth the time.

“Find a job you love and you'll never work a day in your life. ”- Confucius
I'm fortunate enough to have 3 jobs I love, but was just as happy with the 1 job. 

I live in a great country and have good health. -That right there gives me a lot to be happy about.


----------



## dingeryote (May 4, 2010)

Banshee,

There's a whole buncha kids coming up that see life just like that gal you met.

Thier values are all kinda messed up, and they havn't had a chance really.
They know what they have been told in school, and in college, and because they grew up in the city or the burbs, they accept it as truth.
They see Pablo cutting lawns, and the sunburnt tree guy sweating his brains out in the tree, and us Farmers covered in grease and dirt, and arrogantly assume that we are as unhappy as they would be doing such horrible things, and again arrogantly asssume we are unintelligent and couldn't go to school and work indoors like smart people do.

LOL!!
They work in a man made hell of backstabbing politics and artificial stress that requires medication, and often kills them before they hit 50.

They have to pay some guy $$$ to actually break a sweat while thrashing away on a machine that goes nowhere, and gets no work done.

The air they breathe is more toxic than the stuff coming outta saws muffler, and it's full of icky viruses and biological pathogens.

Every day, they regret not getting outside enough to enjoy good weather, and lust after an office or cube next to or near a window, so that's the reward they get when promoted.

Yeah.
When are ya gonna go off ta school and get some fetchin' up so's you can join 'em? LOL!!!

Social status only exists amoung those who need such reinforcement to validate thier existence. Poor bastards.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## mattfr12 (May 4, 2010)

some people just arnt to brite. the guy hew i know hew has the most money i ever seen started out climbing trees? started a small company did it for 35 years and made a few million? ended up being bought out by one of the large companies. doctors are flipping burgers thies days colledge isnt everything.


----------



## Mike Van (May 4, 2010)

Some years from now, maybe there's a tree through the roof of her house, who's she gonna call? Some shumck with a degree in parallel realities from harvard? She wasn't blonde was she? I worked outside 35 years as a power company lineman, retired at 55 - There's no degree I'd trade the things I did & saw for. The guys I worked with where the best, not trying to blow their way up the corporate ladder.


----------



## Miles86 (May 4, 2010)

Take your 346 killer and drop a tree on her smart car (her not in it of course).

Stay away from city girls.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 4, 2010)

Hey Banshee its OK, and being a jersey native your skin should have thickened by age 4 what happened ?


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 4, 2010)

scattergun13 said:


> Banshee, FWIW I never cease to be amazed at people like yourself who make their own way in the world with their hands. I'm a lowly police officer who makes a meager salary but I'm very happy doing what I do. I'm also smart enough to know that I'm not smart enough to do what you do and make a living. The art and science of being a landscaper or arborist or logger exists on a level that is way beyond my comprehension and my hats off to all of you that do it for a living.
> I personally view them as noble professions that have been around for ages and are filled with people that I'd much rather be around than people like her. people in your profession tend to be "real" not fake...
> Take care bro and keep doing what you do proudly,
> Stew and K-9 partner Ajo...
> ...


On what the ticket or her ? And is ink a "SECRET" word for something else ...


----------



## isaaccarlson (May 4, 2010)

used to be if you wanted to do a job you would get hired and be an apprentice or learn what you needed to learn on the job where you would actually understand/remember it. Oh....and you were learning to do it while EARNING money, NOT PAYING IT!


----------



## isaaccarlson (May 4, 2010)

This pay $$$,$$$ to get a piece of paper and then working for the rest of your life to pay for it is NONSENSE!!!! All school does is hold everyone back. Learn it in the real world.


----------



## DJ4wd (May 4, 2010)

Im soon to be 36, and was blue collar all my life. Now Im in college and hoping to get out and get a decent job with the state doing it again:bang:


----------



## Mule (May 4, 2010)

Hey bannshee,All I can say is we are living in strange days.There is a very sad reality in America today.If you make alot of money and walk around with a puss on your face and disrespect people than your a hipster.Poeple who criticize other poeple for what they do for a living are cowards.Often the arogance comes from the parents.I raised my son to respect people whatever they do for a living.The world is overpopulated with elitist,progressive brats that remain ignorant regardless of how much education they have.


----------



## TreePointer (May 4, 2010)

For all those interested in this issue, have a listen to this Mike Rowe video. It might give you hope for the future:

http://www.mikeroweworks.com/2009/07/mikes-mission-video/


----------



## boutselis (May 6, 2010)

You should feel lucky. People like that feel your low and your an (I'm assuming) a professional arborist. My main line of work is as a gardener. You should imagine the crap i have herd. Even from other blue collar people. Many of which don't even seem to know much about their own professions. I actually had a very similar conversation with a jerk who ran a grocery store and had a 4 year business degree and thought he was pretty special. 

the conversation ended on a sour note after he told me anyone could do my job and I exclaimed " and anyone couldn't go to a community college and regurgitate enough crap to get a business degree. you just have to be willing to wear the dog collar you got on! I come and go as I please. you lick the boot." 

He didn't like that very much


----------



## JohnL (May 6, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> why do some people feel the need to insult others, for no reason? is it because they are miserable inside? they are unhappy with themselves, they hate their own lives? so they want to try and convey some of that hatred and despair onto you?
> talking with someone today, i mentioned the rain had been messin up my week, they asked why so, i said because i work outdoors and i cant really work in the rain.
> their response was "you should go to college and get a real job...youll never make any money working outside, maybe if youre in highschool its ok"...
> .. dumbfounded by the sheer ignorance, i didnt know what to say. first off i wasnt aware that the amount of money earned was the key to hapiness, and secondly couldnt believe the way an almost stranger was talking to me.
> ...




She's just an idiot. Her value system is screwed up. Probably not a very happy person, in that sense not very successful either.


----------



## Bermie (May 7, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> used to be if you wanted to do a job you would get hired and be an apprentice or learn what you needed to learn on the job where you would actually understand/remember it. Oh....and you were learning to do it while EARNING money, NOT PAYING IT!



Yeah! That's how I started, and then earned enough money while an apprentice to go to college after and PAY my way!! No loans...ahhh gotta love vocational education...ohhh I forgot some people think that's code for retarded because apparently you aren't 'academic'...ha ha, I nickname my self an 'Academic Tradesman'...bust their eardrums with scientific names, and tree biomechanics and wood decay strategies...she'll crawl away bleeding from the ears!


----------



## Rftreeman (May 8, 2010)

when they say this

"you should go to college and get a real job...youll never make any money working outside, maybe if youre in highschool its ok"...

outdoor work was "for mexicans and highschool kids" and that i will never make anything of myself unless i go to college and work INDOORS for some reason. 

I laugh and say, "I paid more in taxes last year than you'll make with your college degree"....lol...


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 8, 2010)

Shes a college ediot that probably knows nothing more than she learnt in school and has no idea how the world goes around. Id had to asked her if she liked being able to take a chit inside, or having running water, driving her bmw on paved roads, the list goes on and on and on. 

I wouldnt worry about it, she done showed you that she dont have a clue. Money isnt ever thing, but i know alot of people that work outside and make a great living. I work outside and have my whole life, and im making it just fine.


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 8, 2010)

See, I went to college, and I've worked as a corporate manager. Even made that a career for 15 years. I suppose you could say I turned away and farted in face of "success" just as she was starting to smile at me. Success is a fickle ##### anyway. Now I piece a living together as a photographer, tree guy/handyman and fishing guide, and am a far more contented person than I was pulling 70-hour work weeks, mainlining tums and pacing the floor with worry.

Now I sleep at night. Now I drink a beer and work a short day if I want. Now I enjoy my free time, and even get up to a little mischief on forums like this one. 

It's threads like this that reinforce the value of posting on sites like AS instead of MastersoftheCorporateUniverse.com. Y'all are good company in here. Keep your head up and have a good time living your life, Banshee. No one can do it for you, and no one can get you down if you don't let them. Meanwhile, we got your back!


----------



## lxt (May 8, 2010)

what a mis informed 27 year old, ha! I call them the educated dumb, why? cuz when something happens like : circuit blows, toilet clogs, cell phone wont work, tire needs changed, etc.. they have to call some one to look at it & then fix it..............I guess theres nothing really wrong with that BUT.....

If she bases happiness on money...... not very bright of her! Ive had bad years where I was so poor I couldnt pay attention & then Ive had good years where those with a masters degree couldnt touch me.............doesnt make me/you any worse or better off than anyone else!

Hmmm..... ya gotta wonder? in the end what was it really all about? I doubt that money in the afterlife or the guy with the he who has more toys wins attitude will be any better off than me.........cuz in the end he/she is just as dead as I am................Live life without care of others thoughts about you, all you can do is what you can do...but do it good!!!!




LXT..................


----------



## Walt41 (May 8, 2010)

The girl is going to make a great ex-wife for someone someday.


----------



## Squirrel's Drey (May 8, 2010)

College educated people open their paycheck book to me everyday - FACT!


----------



## rarefish383 (May 9, 2010)

After reading the OP I skipped every thing to bring up one point. My cousin got a degree in Aeronauticle Engineering. When he got out of school the industry was in the dumps, so he went to work for his dad, doing tree work. His dad built the business into a million dollar a year business. After he passed, my cousin turned it into a multimillion dollar a year business. My uncle and cousin typically are wearing green kahkies, drive modest vehicles, usually a used pick up, and look like an ordinary blue collar worker.

Just for the fun of it, this story cracked me up big time. My brother in law is a licensed electrician. They had a real brain surgeon as a customer. He was scared to death of electricity. The power went out in part of the house and they tried to explain how to check the circuit breakers. He said "No, you have to come do it". All of the crews were 2 man crews, the Master Electrician and a helper. After they gave him the bill he said "I'm a brain surgeon, and I don't make that kind of money. Then out of the blue my BIL's helper says "Yeh, I used to be a brain sergeon too, then I found out how much electricians make, so now I'm his helper"

I never finished my degree in Botany, and I still make more money than most of my old friends that got their degrees. Don't swet it, Joe.


----------



## luvsaws sequel (May 9, 2010)

Jgraham798 said:


> People like that operate on sheer ignorance. 10 to 1 that she comes from money and she's never had to lift a finger all her life. Just imagine what the poor bastard that marries her will be in for.
> 
> I was always taught that as long as a man is trying to make an honest living, that he is equal to any other. Tell the truth and work hard and take care of your own business was what I was taught coming up.
> 
> ...



i liked the guy she marrys part the best but there are people that go to college for years and work "indoors" and still dont make the money a guy does landscaping or logging or something. how can she just assume that because you work outdoors you didnt go to college????? this sounds like someone that has no clue what goes on in real life.. not saying that i do but come on people should do what they like doing no matter how much money you make ..


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 29, 2010)

Funny - I have a MASTERS degree, and now I'm working construction/handyman work and I LOVE it. Making fairly good money, and I'm my own master. In fact, the majority of people with college degrees are not employed in the field in which they received their degree.

Here's a good quote for you: "Be happy when the bad people hate you - it means you're doing something right."

Cheers!


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jun 29, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> their response was "you should go to college and get a real job...youll never make any money working outside



I'LL NEVER WORK INDOORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BORRRRRRRING!!! Last year I made $160,000.00 digging holes. From 38 degrees celcius to -38 degree's celcius in all weather in all seasons. I worked for a hydro-vac company, we dug up oil and gas lines with highpressure water and vacuum.

Anyways, you dont have to work indoors to make money. Even ditch diggers make pretty good money. Not many people who went to college and work indoors in an office cubical make that.


----------



## tree md (Jun 29, 2010)

LOL, my sister has a masters degree and doesn't make in a month what I make in a week... Sometimes in a day... And she looks at me like I am somehow beneath her sometimes... Of course not at the times when she is borrowing money from me. 

Of course it is kind of a complex deal. Our livelihood is dependent on their livelihoods. When the white collar folks aren't doing well then the residential tree worker or landscaper suffers as well. 

I went to college but didn't graduate. I went back when I was 31 and tried to get a degree and did awesome when I was serious about it. Getting an education was important to me at that point for personal reasons. I worked my way into the honors program at my school and was sporting a 3.7 GPA when health problems forced me to withdraw. I also kept my tree service going full bore during that time. I never will forget the time I had to talk to my math professor in her office and we were having to look something over on her computer. We were pretty friendly and I asked her if she wanted to see my website. I guided her to my first website where I had pictures of myself working in trees. She was amazed. She looked at it and asked me what I was doing in school. I told her I wanted an education. She told me that I would probably never make the kind of money with an education that I make doing what I already do. She wasn't being derogatory in anyway, she was just genuinely curious as to why I was seeking an education.

I meet all kinds of people. Some will look down their nose at you when they find out what you do. They will think you a marginal person when they see you in sweat soaked, dirty work clothes. I love it when I can pull out a knot of money that would choke a donkey and offer to buy their coffee or beer... Yeah, I love that part. 

Some people go to work everyday for someone else, wear a suit and tie, make 60-200K and think they have arrived. But they never really take a risk. They don't know what it is to risk and sacrifice to build something you are proud of with your own two hands. Not knocking these folks because it is the safe route. It is the stable route. It is probably the best route for someone who is starting out with a young family. Still, they don't know the feeling of being your own boss and the master of your own destiny.

A friend once told me something that made a lot of sense to me: People's lives are their own reward.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 29, 2010)

This should explain everything her and her kind voted for ape 1.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 29, 2010)

*MOST of the time..........................*

i find the things that come out of the mouths of college educated people are the stupidest things i have ever heard.


----------



## vincem77 (Jun 29, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> all i want is to be happy, i dont care if im ever rich, i just want my own little place on this earth to enjoy and be happy, is that too much to ask?



Sounds like you are heading down the right path. Nobody else can tell you if you're happy or not.

On a side note, what happened to your hauler and your saw? I'd be pretty happy if I had that kinda equipment to work with


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 29, 2010)

Why can someone who dont know anything about being happy get to you like that? I wouldnt worry about it thats for sure there are tons of people like that.


----------



## ct greenman (Jun 29, 2010)

Banshee to heck with that not nice girl (that's not really what I wanted to say but moderators would not like my real version):censored: What's her collage butt gunna do when her beemer breaks. Call some uneducated person to fix it why? Because she CAN'T. When her collage butt needs landscaping or tree work or plumbing or carpentry what will she do? Call some poor uneducated slob like you or I to do it for her. Why? Because she CAN'T. Hope that "real" job of hers pays good because her bill just went UP $$$$$.Almost forgot the owner of the company I work for worked outside his whole life he is worth a fiew million bucks and has over 50 trucks and lots of equipment so :censored: that little :censored: there I almost said it.


----------



## om21braz (Jun 29, 2010)

banshee67,
I expect you'll sleep far better than the person who spoke to you. As for riches, many would do well to read the enlightened words of King Solomon - who knew riches beyond what the Gates, Buffetts, etc. could understand.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 29, 2010)

People like her take up oxygen my and I family could be breathing. I work with my hands fixing air conditioning, heat, refrigeration during the day and now saws and what not on the side for a living. I am only 28 with my own house and a beautiful family. There is nobody on this ####ing Earth who can tell me I am wasting my life. I have read many of Banshee's posts in other forums and he seems to be an intelligent person doing what he loves. In ten years you will run into her when she has turned into a moo-cow from sitting on her lazy azz and have a good chuckle because you are still happy with yourself.


----------



## stevohut (Jun 30, 2010)

It's hard to keep your head up everyday Banshee. I know all to well what it's like to have people think you aren't like them. I have epilepsy and it has cost me jobs even though I could do everything that job entailed just as good as any other guy. People see you as a liability and a freak who could spaz out at anytime. When I shave my head because I don't like hair I get people who stare at me because I have a scar on the rightside of my head from having brain surgery to try to help my epilepsy. I had a titanium plate put in my head after I almost died from an infection after my surgery. They cut my head open three times before everything got all fixed. I walked around for 3 years with no skull on the side of my head. When I got the infection they had to open my head again and remove the infected bone flap. They said I could have a plate put in to repair the defect after about 3 months this was after I finished a 7 week course of the strongest intravenus antibiotics they make. I had a nurse come to my house 3 times a day to hook me up to the machine that gave me the drugs. You know what it's like to not be able to have a proper shower for 7 weeks because you can't get the pick line wet that they run through your arm directly to your heart for delivery of the drugs. I was so scared of getting another infection I said no to the plate. I had a very noticable dent in my head where there was no bone between my scalp and my brain. One bad move and I could have been fatally injured with nothing protecting my brain. People always stared at me, some would even ask what happened. I was mad I just wanted everybody to leave me alone I am just like you I just look funny right now. I decided to chance it and had the surgery to put the plate in. You can still see my head isn't symetrical and the scar is huge from being cut open 3 times. I still have seizures, they actually got worse after my surgery. I'll be on drugs the rest of my life and the drugs aren't 100% effective. I have entire respect and support for people with disabilities of any kind because I know what it's like. I never stare at disabled people because it's plain rude and hurtfull. Doctors told me not to do dangerous things like take a bath because I might drowned. I am not going to live in a rubber room so I do what I want when I want to do it. If something happens it happens. So Banshee I totally know where your coming from. It's always the fortunate people that are the pricks because they have never had their courage tested. I also have college certificates in machining and I started my apprenticeship but I no longer do that work anymore either. Like all the guys have said you can't compare yourself to other people. You truly are a product of your own decisions in life and what makes you happy is what matters. This is a good thread guys. It's nice to know there is support out there. I didn't post this for sympathy only as a reference to the thread.

steve


----------



## Maggies dad (Jun 30, 2010)

I have been a Paramedic for 15 yrs, and a Firefighter for 4yrs. I love what I do and I dont plan on changing. I have had people tell me that I should go back to school and get a real job, I have a relative that wanted me to go to school and she would pay for all of it free and clear. When I became a fire fighter I was 32 yrs old. I had ALOT of people tell me that I would never make it because of my age, and the fact that I couldnt keep up with the younger guys and gals. Thanks to the love and support of my family and God they have all had to eat their words. I do what I do because I love it and it fits me, Yes there are people with alot more education and money then me, but when I go to bed at night I know that what I did made a difference in someones life and that is good enough for me. I dont expect anyone to understand why I go into burning building or run 15 EMS calls a day and love it , But I have found my place in this world and that is what it is all about. Do what you love and you will never work a day in your life!


----------



## gwiley (Jun 30, 2010)

I lot of "white collar" folks have really misunderstood life. It is sad to listen to many of my co-workers, engineers, analysts etc. - the things that fill their time are nothing short of pathetic.

When you feel shat upon because you aren't sitting behind a desk you should take a long careful look at your life as a whole - not just a few hours a day or week.

Most folks have mistakenly tied their happiness to money and while I agree that money sure helps it is no cure for a looser perspective on life.

ENjoy your choice of profession and live life with a smile and don't let the poor ignorant folks affect you.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jun 30, 2010)

gwiley said:


> I lot of "white collar" folks have really misunderstood life. It is sad to listen to many of my co-workers, engineers, analysts etc. - the things that fill their time are nothing short of pathetic.
> 
> When you feel shat upon because you aren't sitting behind a desk you should take a long careful look at your life as a whole - not just a few hours a day or week.
> 
> ...



Great wisdom. Must be why you have so many positive reps. Have one more.
Phil


----------



## woodbooga (Jun 30, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> Funny - I have a MASTERS degree, and now I'm working construction/handyman work and I LOVE it. Making fairly good money, and I'm my own master. *In fact, the majority of people with college degrees are not employed in the field in which they received their degree.*
> 
> Here's a good quote for you: "Be happy when the bad people hate you - it means you're doing something right."
> 
> Cheers!



Good post, uncle.

Once was a time when education was seen as a good in and of itself - to liberate the mind from ignorance. After all, that's where satan lives.

Hence the term, liberal arts. A truly educated person was freed from the mind forged manacles of one's own dumbness. Along with that, comes the ability to grow wiser as one navigates through life, learning from the various challenges that arise.

Today, education is very career-centric. Which is okay.

In light of this, let's consider the mean-spirited gal. She's 27. Still in school. She's neither thrown off the shackles of ignorance nor has she achieved anything careerwise.

Not to belittle the OP's hurt feelings, she sounds like someone not worth getting all in a twist about.


----------



## Swanie (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi There
Again this is not a self pity trip just an insight into my life.
I was forced at the age of 16 to leave home I had to work to pay for my school fees and my own accommodation. 
I am uneducated and left school at the age of 17 due to the lack of finances. I'm now 32 and in the first 14 years of my work life I have never been happy and never held a job for more than 9 months with any one employer. I always went for office work as I thought at the time that it will be the way to go to get secured to support my family (to work my way up)

I am now a self taught self employed landscape gardener for 2 years (not long I know), but I have never been happier in my life.
I suppose what I'm trying to say is you don't have to be educated to be successful in what ever you do.
I have chosen my business of work because I love to be outside and I love what I do.

Don't let those lifeless, selfish, miserable, idiots put you down, you have achieved more in your short time of working for yourself than they will for most their lives.
There's a lot of examples on this forum of people starting the job they love and being successful and what is most striking to me is that the guys/girls if there are any) on here are passionate about what they do.

Therefore next time it rains turn your pillow over to the cooler side and sleep further knowing tomorrow there will be another good day to go and do what you do best.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 034avsuper (Jun 30, 2010)

That is just the way some people are, I guess. But you shouldn't let people like that put you down. Don't listen to her, live the life that you want to live and do what you want. I really don't get how people can stand to work in an office all day, I'd rather be outside working with my hands. Keep your head up and just ignore those selfish people.


----------



## treeseer (Jun 30, 2010)

- "who knew riches beyond what the Gates, Buffetts, etc. could understand."

yeah Jimmy Buffett made enough money to buy Miami but he...:censored:

could be the lady thought you were hitting on her and was brushing you off. Face it, your line of conversation did not make you great date bait. 

She did have a point--gotta find a way to be productive on rainy days.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 1, 2010)

What the #### were you doing sitting around for anyways. Get a set of ####ing raingear and get out there and do your job. Then you won't have to sit here whining because someone said nasty things to you.

The only days we don't work are the ones where the trucks can't safely leave the yard do to poor road conditions. And it's been known to rain a bit here.


----------



## stevohut (Jul 5, 2010)

BC WetCoast said:


> What the #### were you doing sitting around for anyways. Get a set of ####ing raingear and get out there and do your job. Then you won't have to sit here whining because someone said nasty things to you.
> 
> The only days we don't work are the ones where the trucks can't safely leave the yard do to poor road conditions. And it's been known to rain a bit here.



Come on buddy that was uncalled for. The kid was venting and looking for some guidance, you didn't need to slam him like that. We are all here to help eachother.

steve


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jul 5, 2010)

stevohut said:


> Come on buddy that was uncalled for. The kid was venting and looking for some guidance, you didn't need to slam him like that. We are all here to help eachother.
> 
> steve



Don't worry about him. He is just some punk kid smoking pot in his parents basement...like most people do in Vancouver.


----------



## olyman (Jul 5, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> We need a 'Crybaby' forum!



youd be the leader--silver spoon in mouth--


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 5, 2010)

olyman said:


> youd be the leader--silver spoon in mouth--



God I wish that I had button that I could push and have a boxing glove pop outta your keyboard and sock you right in the eye , really I do ....


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 6, 2010)

kawimudslinger said:


> Don't worry about him. He is just some punk kid smoking pot in his parents basement...like most people do in Vancouver.



I was working in trees before your momma changed your first diaper.

I've been to PEI, we have a name for your forests here, hay fields. Same height


----------



## avalancher (Jul 6, 2010)

BC WetCoast said:


> I was working in trees before your momma changed your first diaper.




I guess that statement means nothing more than you are really old then right?Its okay, old folks need something to do too,so dont sweat it.If you would up your metamucil you might not be so cranky,eh?Nothing kills a sense of humor faster than being full of ####....


----------



## reswire (Jul 6, 2010)

*F***'em and feed em beans!!*

My uncle Tom was no fool. He finished 6th grade when he was 14, and my father finished 8th grade when he was 15. By today's standard they would be considered mentally slow, handicapped or worse. My grandfather went to school for 3 days, couldn't read, but as you can guess, could count the hell out of money!! I was taught to work hard, keep my mouth shut, and pay attention to successful people. Not those who look sucessful on the outside, but to those I would like to be like,,, you know,,, happy people. 
My grandfather raised 12 children happily, was know to be the finest gentleman where he lived. Made his living as a waterman, went to church, died a good man. Just buried my Uncle 1 month ago, the funeral home was packed, he was 87, everyone had fond memories, mostly about him telling them to f*** off, or generally being a down to earth redneck kinda good guy. If you were kind to him, he would kill himself for you. My Dad is 84, has cancer and is facing the end as I type. Wouldn't trade him for the world of rich Dad's, He's perfect being Ole Pop. Both my Uncle and my Dad ran a sucessful Electrical business, farmed, drank a little, and generally had a damn good time. Would College have made them a better person??? I think not. 

So far all of my 5 brothers and sisters have graduated from 4 years of college and all have borrowed money from me or my dad. I started my own electrical business, never finished college and you guessed it, drink a little and generally have a damn good time. 

Go cut some trees, clear your head and feel sorry for those who see the forest without felling, appreciating or seeing the trees. 

Life's short,,, don't let em get you down. 

My dad and uncle always said to the as**oles, F***'em and feed em beans.


----------



## freeweight (Jul 15, 2010)

people get to me easily ,that woulda easily brought me down for a good while,self asteem wise ,i dunno why ,been this way my whole life ...slowly it does make me stronger,know what i mean

i get told im a let down basically because "im so smart' why do somthing mexacans will take over in the near future" have heard that from my uncle actually


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 16, 2010)

Banshee listen a college kid used to work with me when he was out for the summer got his degree graduated couldn't get work for what he was trained in.Now he is married and cutting trees like he learned from me because in case you are not aware things are economically very bad worse than the lying government is telling. have you gotten any poison ivy lately?


----------

